# 75 Gallon Setup Idea



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Im planning on a big expence this coming summer, A new 75 gallon tank with stand at petsmart, here is my idea on the setup tell me what you think and I have some questions aswell. opcorn:

Im planning on using pool filter sand as my substrate on egg crate. Im planning on putting lots of rocks and slate all in the tank for African CIchlids, preferably the Mbuna type. I plan on using the
Marineland Multi-Stage Canister Filter, the C-360 which is used up to 100 gallon tanks, would this be sufficient filter wise. As well I want to change 5 gallons of water out of the 75 a day which is roughly a 7% water change, is this ok? Do you think I should use the sump method instead of a canister, or maybe add a bio wheel filter with the canister filter?? Also what type and quanity of Mbunas or any other types of africans do you recommend in this 75. Thank you opinions are apreciated


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Anyone


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

Can anyone help me here, how does this setup sound, Pluss my questions I had. Thanks YOU


----------



## Hoggy Boss (Oct 4, 2006)

The set up sounds fine, you might be able to find a cheaper tank on CL though.


----------



## fumoffu (Apr 23, 2008)

convictkid said:


> Im planning on a big expence this coming summer, A new 75 gallon tank with stand at petsmart, here is my idea on the setup tell me what you think and I have some questions aswell. opcorn:
> 
> Im planning on using pool filter sand as my substrate on egg crate. Im planning on putting lots of rocks and slate all in the tank for African CIchlids, preferably the Mbuna type. I plan on using the
> Marineland Multi-Stage Canister Filter, the C-360 which is used up to 100 gallon tanks, would this be sufficient filter wise. As well I want to change 5 gallons of water out of the 75 a day which is roughly a 7% water change, is this ok? Do you think I should use the sump method instead of a canister, or maybe add a bio wheel filter with the canister filter?? Also what type and quanity of Mbunas or any other types of africans do you recommend in this 75. Thank you opinions are apreciated


I like to run 2 filters for extra filtration and redundancy. So you could just add a power filter. Doesn't sound too realistic to do a manual daily water change. If you can sustain the weekly water change that would be very good. :thumb:

There is the cookie cutter set ups to get an idea of what kind of Mbuna's would be good in that size tank.


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

I did a similar thing. Put the egg crate down, put the rocks down, put sand around it. To be honest, I put a very thin layer of sand down on top of the egg crate first, and then put the big rocks in on the bottom, and filled in the rest of the sand. I think it looked better that way and I haven't seen the egg crate since I installed it. The main reason to do the egg crates and rocks directly is because the fish dig and can undermine rockpiles. But if you only have a 1/4" layer of sand underneath each rock and they have a very broad base (I use river rocks) then you should be okay.

I would purchase a secondary filter. My 75G setup is:
Fluval 405 
Aquaclear 110
200W EboJager heater

You can see my setup here: 





As for fish, I've got:
Pseudotropheus Demasoni - beautiful but aggressive towards their own species and you need 12-15 to cut that aggression down a bit. As a bonus they spawn very young. Mine are 1.5" and already spawning.

Pseudotropheus Acei - I highly recommend these guys. Friendly, beautiful, and active. Very inquisitive.

Msobo Deep - very young fry, about 3/4" long, and some of my Acei are 2.5" long. These guys hold their own and are as beautiful as yellow labs while not being as common.

Albino Cobalt Zebra - Aggressive but pretty, get a nice white body and a orange/yellow top fin and tail highlights. Ugliest fry ever, but as they get bigger they get more attractive.

Rusty - Rustys are brown with purplish coloration occasionally. One of the more interestingly shaped cichlids and a lot of friendly, fun personality, but they don't really fight much, they just kind of get messed with. I might put them in their own tank someday.

Synodontis Multipunctatus - freakishly active and fearless catfish. One of the only ones I see during the day. Expensive and hard to find where I live.

Synodontis Lucipinnis (Dwarf Petricola) - catfish that disappear, never see until night time. Cheap, though, and they do their job of mixing up the bottom of the tank so the fish **** gets tossed up into the filters.

Synodontis Nigriventis - I don't even know if these are still in the tank, I never see them. They might have been beamed out.

Albino longfin bushynose pleco - Great at what he does, but I think mine is blind. Plenty of algae for him to eat and he is locked onto the silk plant for hours at a time.

Regular bushynose pleco - Much better than the albino, cleans everything and seems to have an endless hunger for algae.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

I want rocks like that. where do u get them and how did u clean them


----------



## HONDO (May 4, 2008)

beautiful fish. i really like the mostly rocks, minimal plants look. im thinking about trying it with my new 75. im gonna add large driftwood too. very nice job.


----------



## gaqua (Apr 11, 2008)

convictkid said:


> I want rocks like that. where do u get them and how did u clean them


They are river rocks and can be found at any landscape supply place or rockery. I bought 200 lbs of them for $25. Cleaned them in the bathtub with bleach and soaked them, then I rinsed them 4-5 times with the showerhead.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

You can use bleach on things that go into a fish tank?????


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> You can use bleach on things that go into a fish tank?????


Only if you rinse very, very well and it is advised to rinse with/soak in declorinated water.
Let them dry (some dry them in the sun) and the "beach smell" is gone, then ok.

Most folks just pour very hot water over the rocks and scrub. Then pour very hot water over them again. (scrub and rinse again, if you feel like it) 
:thumb:


----------



## boostspike (Apr 3, 2007)

also, don't do daily water changes. best bet is to do a weekly 25-40% water change, maybe even once every 10 days or so, pending on your stock.


----------

